# Lesson Plans



## mstang64 (Mar 16, 2008)

I am a technology education teacher for a middle school. I teach woodshop and computers (CAD & graphics). I am always looking for new lessons to teach students. Is there anybody here in this forum that has any wood plans or lessons to share? I have some of my own to return the favor with.
Thanks, Bob
As a newbiem I find this place a great source….


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi Bob, what types of plans are you looking for. I have compiled a rather large collection


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Popular Woodworking has added a regular feature to the magazine called "I Can Do That." It has beginner level projects that look pretty nice. That might be a good place to get plans or ideas for class.


----------



## mstang64 (Mar 16, 2008)

Pete,
Thanks for the infomation, I get alot of woodworking mags, but I don't subscribe to Popular Woodworking. I'll have to stop by Barnes & Noble Bookstore and pick one up….


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I agree with Peter, the "I can Do That" series would be a great set of entry level projects.


----------



## Islandwoodworker (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi Bob
An activity I did when I wa teaching was to design and build a rubber band racer. It's kind of a take off on the "Pine Wood Derby" but a bit more advanced. The car had to be "Powered" by any non-metalic stretchy material ie, rubber band, elastic out of your underware, grandma's corset, surgical tubing works great; leave it a bit open ended but stay away from metal springs and there will be fewer cuts and injuries.
Car had a size requirement: I gave them a 2 X 4×12" long. Some great looking dragsters were designed.
I showed them how to band saw off the sides like a band saw box, cut out the bottom for a slot to put the rubber band in, then glue the sides back on. Made a jig to sand the wheels nice and round, rubber bands off broccoli work great for tires traction, bottle caps for front wheels, soda straw thru car for bearings, rear wheels press fit to rear axle (3/8 dowel, little pin of 1/8 dowel on reaxle center to hold band, roll car in reverse to tighten…. you have the idea. Anybody that wants to get real creative and exotic…. bondo fairs out real nice with the end of a tongue depressor and will make a nice inside curve on fenders and pieces added on. Paint hides all sins. A lot of kids put on decals. Have a race day: we raced for fastest thru 20 feet, single elimination.
Was a lot of fun.


----------

